# Buying aquarium as gift help?



## skunklvr (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello, 

My boyfriend has been researching aquariums a lot and wants to get a smaller sized freshwater tank (around 1-5 gallons) with some live plants and maybe some shrimp. 

He lives in an apartment and wants to start small until he has a permanent residence of his own. 

I was wondering if there is a specific brand of tank or something that y'all would recommend, or some starter items that he will need that I could give him as a gift? 

I really have no idea, but I know he would appreciate the gift a lot. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Really it depends on your budget and wat you feel he would like. There are a ton of rimless ones which look very nice in all sizes. I do not suggest ordering online a glass tank. I tried twice to get an EBI here from Amazon.com and bot came in smashed. However they are found easily at a local aquarium store. 

I personally love the looks of the fluval tanks. Really any setup that you can have a sponge filter and a light and heater and lid will do well. I have heard of shrimp climbing out of the tank lol.


Edit: Didnt realize there was two/one in the wrong section so I deleted/ moved them to the right locale. Please pay attention to where you post things.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

+1 ^^^^ For a shrimp tank with plants make sure the light is decent. After that any tank with lid heater and sponge filter will do.


----------



## skunklvr (Aug 24, 2013)

I realized I posted in the wrong spot, and moved it to the correct location. I thought I had deleted the original post-guess not. Thank you! 

Are there specific filters that are a better quality? Ones to avoid? 

Also, should I go to an aquarium specific place to purchase these items or will PetSmart/PetCo have good quality items?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Petsmart/Co will have some but be aware they will smell new blood and attempt to sell you fish the day you arrive as well as the most expensive aquarium kit. MY advice? Go there and make a mental note of what you see, come back home and research the tanks to discover which one best suits what you want and need. 

As for filters, anything that you can cover the intake with a sponge will work well as shrimp can be sucked into it. Lighting, anything that can support whatever plants you plan to house. I would go with mosses java ferns and anubias species. Shrimp love to cling onto the fronds of moss.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Take a look at the Fluval Spec V. This 5 gallon kit comes with everything but a heater and has a really streamlined look to it. You can find a small heater to fit in the pump compartment. 

I love mine and these are perfect for microrasboras and red cherry shrimp. Easy to plant and maintain. I was able to find mine on sale for $59.99, but they sometimes run closer to $100.

Here's a link: Fluval Spec V Aquarium Kit in Black - Desktop Fish Tank and Freshwater Aquarium from petco.com


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with Sue.I love my spec V.Aqueon pro 50W heaters do fit in pump area very nicely.Great freshwater tank(not so sure the light would work real good with salt though.)
You got to check em out(on sale at petsmart sometimes for $79.)Comes with everything but heater ,gravel,deco,and fish!


----------



## skunklvr (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank y'all so much! I really like that Fluval one. 
And I will definitely watch out for store sales people trying to con me into getting too much.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

Read the links you can find on here about "fishless cycling". The biggest mistake people make when new to this hobby is buying the aquarium and the fish the same day. A tank has to be properly cycled to provide a safe and healthy environment and could take weeks.


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Red cherry shrimp do sometimes jump out of the tank. But this usually happens when a fish chases them.
I have no idea what you intend to spend so this may be out of line/off that list but for a small tank that will look as
best as you can hope for try these.
Cube Garden 60-H (30) High clarity glass [102-8524] - $239.99 : Aqua Forest Aquarium, ADA USA, Aqua Design Amano
The ADA tanks have a high visibility type glass which is softer than regular glass. You will need to use one of those
fiber pad cleaners which Walmart sells for it. And the kind which states on it "non-scratching" as there are two kinds.
No "razor blade" type scrapers on this glass.
This one is 9.9 Gallons.
Cube Garden 45P High clarity glass [102-8512] - $99.99 : Aqua Forest Aquarium, ADA USA, Aqua Design Amano
And this one is 5.15 Gallons.
Cube Garden Mini M High clarity glass [102-863] - $79.99 : Aqua Forest Aquarium, ADA USA, Aqua Design Amano


----------

